# 2022 Perkiomen National Meet, Oley, Pennsylvania



## 38Bike (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2022)

I went last year. It was a great swap meet. I hope to go this year too.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice to see, that the lowly singles will be getting the spot light.
Everybody loves the lope of the twin.
Me, I love the thump of the single.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2022)

Pictures from Wednesday Oley meet:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2022)

More:


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 21, 2022)

Great pics Brant, thanks for posting.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2022)

Oh, Yeah!


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2022)

If you see any of these, please let me know.


----------



## 38Bike (Apr 21, 2022)

Will be there tomorrow


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2022)

Thursday at Oley, another fantastic day.  Some bikes sold and more treasures were found.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2022)

I'd ride this! 
Thanks for the pics Brant!


----------



## PatsBikes (Apr 21, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> I'd ride this!
> Thanks for the pics Brant!
> View attachment 1611438



Yes thanks for the pictures....Brant    Did you happen to catch the price on the NOS WLA motor in the crate!

Always wanted one of those Military surplus motors..... Best regards,  Pat


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 22, 2022)

PatsBikes said:


> Yes thanks for the pictures....Brant    Did you happen to catch the price on the NOS WLA motor in the crate!
> 
> Always wanted one of those Military surplus motors..... Best regards,  Pat



That's an Indian 30.50 motor, not a Harley


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2022)

Oley on Friday:


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 22, 2022)

Keep them coming !!
Glad it’s not raining 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2022)

THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICS, DID YOU TALK TO RICK WOLF


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2022)

A few more:


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2022)

Brant thanks for posting the pics of some sweet motorcycles, bicycles, and related items.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2022)

It was so strange to be at a sunny swap!  I can’t remember how long it has been since there has been one with good weather.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2022)

bicycle larry said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICS, DID YOU TALK TO RICK WOLF



Yes I spoke to Rick, he bought a bicycle or two.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Seems like there were a lot of fours out there! Good stuff. Maybe if the cards are right I'll make Wauseon in July. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2022)

Oh, Yeah!
The 28 ACE, is my all time favorite motorcycle.
I mean, is that thing beautiful or what?




Love it!



I’ve always been intrigued by these little Schwinn lightweights.
I’ve never seen one outside of the pages in the literature.
It’s neat to see one showed up there.
I’m sure, they were pretty gutless, but I would still enjoy the experience.
Thanks, for posting the pictures.


----------

